# Hernia



## Crockett (Jan 17, 2007)

My 5 month old Crockett has a hernia since I got him at 12 weeks. At first the vet said it would go away. But now says if it hasn't by now it won't. He said not to worry but if he got sick to rush him in day or night. I think I should have it fixed before he gets sick but know that everytime you put them to sleep its dangerous. Anyone else had a puppy with a hernia and any suggestions.

Linda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi Linda,

I am no expert, and there are a lot of people on these boards that are really knowledgable and I hope will chime in, but I would not wait for complications, emergencies to have the hernia fixed. I would do it now!!! I understand that you are worried to have your puppy go under the knife and be anesthetised, but at least there won't be complications. Also you might consider taking care of hernia and having the puppy fixed at the same time, as he will only have to be put under once and have both problems taken care of. It will be easier on the pup and on your pocket book. I am frankly surprised that you vet would give such advice, mine feels pretty strongly about fixing the problem sooner, rather than later.

Good luck and welcome to the boards,


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Linda,
My Lily had an umbilical hernia from birth, and I had it fixed when she was spayed. Crockett should be coming to the age to be fixed, unless you are not doing that, and probably could have it done at the same time. My vet also was not extremely concerned about it, and suggested waiting to correct it when she got spayed. We just had to "push it in" every so often and make sure it wasnt painful or swollen. It was find until we had her spayed & you would never know she had it!!
Laurie


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I assume you're talking about an umbilical hernia. If so, it really is no big deal so I have always heard. Some people think its congenital. Some think it's from the way the cord got ripped off by the Mom-it is surpriseingly rough sometimes. I think it can be either but it really doesn't matter much. 

Like someone else said, they can push it in and put a stitch in it when he's fixed if you want.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know about dogs, but these types of hernias are common in kids. Two of my kids have had some type of issue like this. One had an umbilical hernia that went away by itself. The other needed a minor surgery. It was first identified when he was two and repaired at four. The pediatricians told us the same thing the vet said about watching for signs of a problem. If it were my dog I'd wait and have it fixed when the dog is fixed and only do anesthesia once. There's probably more risk from the anesthesia than there is from the hernia.


----------

